
Amazon Forecast – Time series forecasting made easy - abd12
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-forecast-time-series-forecasting-made-easy/
======
rdlecler1
I’m curious how this performs on stock prices out of the box.

~~~
natalyarostova
Stock prices are essentially non-forecastable in the traditional sense. You
have to _really_ be on the most cutting of the cutting edge in order to get
some results, using extremely novel, proprietary data.

------
ilaksh
How does this compare to the other similar AI cloud services? I think Google
and a few others have something similar.

------
sammex
What would a real-life use case for this be?

------
zelon88
I see we must be overdue for our monthly Amazon takeover of the front page of
HN.

~~~
ilaksh
I think they released a bunch of new stuff at their conference today or
recently.

